

UltraEdit text editor for Mac - Now Available - kahseng
http://www.ultraedit.com/products/mac-text-editor.html

======
silvajoao
Why I would take vim or emacs any day:

\- versions available for many platforms. Your editing skills on Linux are
easily transferrable to Windows or Mac, and others.

\- Free, and Open Source.

\- Insanely extensible, with a rich collection of extensions and plugins
already available.

\- Large user base, that keeps improving the editor to support new languages
(most times before you know about it!), port it to new platforms, and provide
more plugins.

I guess there is a market for "easier" and more intuitive editors, but anyone
who seriously plans a career in software/web development (or anything else
that involves heavy text editing) will profit greatly (on the long term) from
learning well one of these editors.

Vim never lets me down :)

------
siddhant
Isnt $80 a bit too much? Since TextMate sells for $53, and editors which are
better than both are basically free. :)

------
xuki
Just tried it, doesn't have the Mac look, drag control is laggy on my iMac.

I think I'll pass.

~~~
allenbrunson
it does sort of look like it is aimed at windows diehards who are forced to
use macs for some reason, doesn't it.

~~~
tjogin
I think it looks like the creators of Ultra Edit don't think developing
software for Mac is in any way different than for Windows; that Mac users
don't expect other things from software than Windows users do.

------
aiurtourist
For the uninformed Vim/Emacs die-hards like me...

What's so great about UltraEdit?

~~~
cormullion
UltraEdit is to Windows what BBEdit is to MacOS.

I know, that doesn't add much to the conversation. :)

------
netcan
Interesting that there are 3 prices for 3 platforms:

Windows: $59.95

Mac: $79.95 (intro pricing)

Linux: $49.95 (intro pricing)

------
jamesaguilar
Is there a SLIME equivalent for this editor? When I'm programming C++, there's
not really any editor on Linux that's much better than a code formatter. But
when I'm working in more civilized languages, I find I want more than just a
text editor. That's the thing I love about emacs. For all its wonky glyph
rendering and inability to deal with fonts in a rational manner, it's still
one of the most truly extensible and modable editors available anywhere.

------
Void_
> The world's best text editor is now available for Mac!

Now this just shows guys never knew how to use Vim. Pass.

------
config_yml
UltraEdit for Mac seems to prove that the mac feel has nothing to do with
beeing all cocoa. This feels like a windows app written with mac frameworks.
Courier default font, really?

------
wyclif
Nothing to do with the quality of the app, but "IDM Computer Solutions, Inc."
is a company name fail.

------
vlaube
I liked UltraEdit back in my Windows days, but this story kind of put me off:
<http://www.ultraedit.com/company/IDM_full_story.html>

~~~
ryan-allen
So, he's a god botherer, don't judge him for that.

Judge him like a proper 'hacker' would, and that's by the quality of his
products and his code.

Matz is Mormon (and he's Japanese, seriously what's with that!), and Jamis
Buck is also a well known programmer who is very religious.

I'm not into god myself, but we're programmers and let's judge each other on
our works, not our beliefs.

~~~
edwtjo
Firstly, I agree with you BUT this is not about judging the quality of the
code, it is about giving money, since this isn't open source. The question is
why you would _directly_ give money to someone which you know have a
disagreeable outlook, _I_ wouldn't give money to a known pedophile or racist
either. If she would've been an open source contributor I wouldn't care.

~~~
spacemanaki
I only skimmed that "IDM story" page but found nothing which would make it
appropriate to compare giving money to them with giving money to a pedophile
or a racist. Did I miss something?

~~~
edwtjo
Since I clearly need to spell this out. What is appropriate is clearly
subjective, I was taking it to the extreme in order to make a point. But I'll
reiterate the same question. Why would you not disregard political or
religious outlooks, or even crimes for that matter, when _buying_ (i.e. giving
money for) "stuff" from "vendor"?

~~~
jonhohle
I don't know if you'd get very far if you only traded with people with the
same political beliefs as you, and would wager that nearly everyone you trade
with is guilty of breaking some law on the books at some level.

I completely and utterly disagree with your comments, but if you were selling
something useful to me, I'd consider it like any other product on the market.

------
stcredzero
The largest file I have to hand is the hacked Gawker database. (~75MB) Let's
see how SubEthaEdit does with it concatenated with itself 6 times? (450MB)

Hmm, it never seems to open a window from that, though it remains responsive.
(I can still open other files.)

Good old gedit can read the 450MB file handily, after a few seconds delay.

Aquamacs (Aqua emacs) asks me if I'm sure I want to open the file, then when I
press Ok, it tells me it's too large to open a few seconds later.

If you just want to open a very large file with a GUI text editor, just
continue to use your editor of choice, then download gedit for the very large
files. It's small, respectably multi-platform, and free in both senses.

EDIT: Downmodded for reporting facts! Nice one, HN!

~~~
ique
I don't think you're being downvoted for reporting facts. The article was
about an editor that you're not even mentioning. And on top of that, what
you're talking about is very obscure. Why would I ever want to open a 450mb
file in a text-editor?

What tipped you off to start talking about large files in a thread about
UltraEdit?

EDIT: Just saw the thread about large files further down. Maybe you meant to
make a reply?

~~~
larsberg
Back when I was working on the VS editor team, we had to worry about things
like users opening multiple-gigabyte XML files in the editor, expecting text
to immediately display, and for the little scroll nubbie to immediately size
to the correct proportional size (the size of the nub is proportional to the
number of lines displayed in the window versus the overall number of lines in
the file, with some thresholding). And be able to start clicking immediately
on the scroll bar, expand/collapse regions, etc.

It's a hard problem that requires pretty serious engineering, especially when
your user expectations are that you should be at least as fast as emacs and
vim, but also support all of your other features.

And yes, people open large files all the time. Log files; autogenerated
"component configuration" babble; registry text dumps; debugging diagnostic
output...

------
satoimo
Who is this app meant for? Windows converts who haven't discovered Textmate,
Sublime, or BBEdit?

~~~
mfukar
Well, it's passing as a 'Notepad Replacement' in its Product page..

------
wenbert
ultraedit is the only text editor i could find that can open a 500mb ASCII
file without problems.

~~~
henning
When do you need to actually open and edit a 500 mb ascii file instead of just
processing it with one of the many Unix command line tools that can handle a
500 mb file just fine? (I realize it hypothetically does happen, the question
refers to frequency.)

~~~
mikeryan
when you are on windows?

~~~
mfukar
There are alternatives to UNIX command line tools available on Windows (such
as Powershell, for example), as well as ports of them (Cygwin etc). An editor
as a replacement for those isn't really the best way to go.

------
fascinated
Whatttt, my mind is blown

